

Offer HN: UI Design for Hackers - niico

Hey,
Im currently available to work with hackers and help them with their app's UI design.<p>If you need help, simply drop me a line.<p>Contact info and portfolio at my profile.
======
sidmitra
I'm working on a few apps. <http://www.jobbrew.com> is one, basically
bookmarking(or lead mgmt) for freelancers.

Another one i'm also testing is an indie game marketplace.

PS: liked <http://www.kiveve.com/>

